# Potassium



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey all,
I am having a BBA problem (under control now but still there) in my 20 gallon planted tank. I was talking with a few members here and they suggested adding potassium to help rid me of this problem. My question is can one "overdose" with potassium like iron? Will too much KNO3 or potassium sulfate to an explosion of algae?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

How's your CO2? Good CO2 (25-30ppm) will do wonders towards eliminating bba. I don't know about K. But if you choose to go the K route, keep in mind if you add KNO3, you're also adding NO3. I would suggest to dose K use K2SO4.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Co2 is between 20-30ppm depending on when I test throught the day. I will probably use K2SO4. The BBA isn't growing on my driftwood anymore but seems to grow on my crypts and aponogetons. My watersprite is fine as long as it get enough light. Same with my wisteria. I'm beginning to wonder if it is bba as it doesn't have that feathery tuft look but is black. I've never seen hair algae black.

Edit: 
The best description I can give is little black hairs on the edges of my aponogetons, dwarf sag, and crypts. Some even on exposed roots.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> My question is can one "overdose" with potassium like iron? Will too much KNO3 or potassium sulfate to an explosion of algae?


Any element unbalance will cause plant health deterioration leading to increased growth of algae.
You need to do some testing first to figure out what is going on.

Edward


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

CO2, it's that simple.

Your testing is off or something but if you really are able to maintain 20-30ppm during the day, the BBA should not grow, once an alga stops growing, you have it licked.

Trim off and scrub pick etc any BBA off from that point and maintain good CO2 from here on and it'll never come back.

Adding K is not going to help much but may help the plants grow better.
I can say the so called "too much K+" folks are incorrect in their assessment as I have maintained all along.

Adding some KNO3 is needed in many/most CO2 enriched tanks. 
But this will not influence BBA significantly.
It will increase plant growth/health which can help prevent other algae and help the plantrs regrow after trimming off the BBA.

Generally, depending on the tank/light/biomass, 1-3x a week of 1/4 teaspoon per 25 gal works well with a 50% weekly water change.

You will not need to add K if you use KNO3 since it supplies 4X(over) the K needs relative to N(nitrogen). So K will always be in excess relative to N.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey! An answer I understood! Thanks all!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

So go kill it.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

